# LamiGlas 527



## Dogshark (Dec 29, 2002)

Have any of ya'll ever used this rod? I got a whale of a deal on the blank and honestly haven't a clue what to do with it.


----------



## GatorGlass10 (Sep 12, 2002)

I have used them and from my knowledge of them they load up well and everything. If I came across a good deal on one I would get it. Me though, I am going to switch to graphite because I've been hearing good things about it but if its a good deal I would get it.


----------



## Dogshark (Dec 29, 2002)

It was a good deal, that I will be glad to pass along to someone who wants the blank. Email if interested.


----------

